# Cuteness overload (brand new calf pictures)



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

So im back in 'Murica. yaaay

anywho went out to my papas part of the farm yesterday and bam! brand new baby. as in we missed it by about 30 minutes if that! super awesome. got some pictures and whatnot. 
went out later and it was playing ninja. mama had told it (him found out today) to hide and NOT. MOVE. and he did not lol. we could just barely see him in the weeds and I snuck closer but still had to zoom my camera in pretty far to get good ones but I did and weand dropped some feed for the momma.








went back out this morning and DOUBLE BAM! BRAND. NEW. BABY. probably less than 5 minutes late for the birth dang it. mama was up (probably because she heard/saw the truck coming) but baby was still on the ground. got even MORE pictures of that one lol




































and went to check on yesterdays baby and I thought he was hard to see yesterday? yeah negative. 
me and my dad walked ALL OVER and I was looking back every 3 seconds to make sure mama didn't eat me and literally stumbled into him. he was hidden back beneath a tree but I got a pretty cute picture








we still have about 3/4 more cows that are gonna pop so ill try to get more pictures if they calve while im here


----------



## EmilyJoy (Dec 30, 2011)

Cute! What breed are they?


----------



## SaskGal (Apr 18, 2012)

Charolais so cute, u make me miss my cattle. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Charolais (with a couple longhorns and brahmas mixed in haha). Haha sorry saskgal! I missed my guys(girls) too!

I'll try to get a good pic of Big daddy bull tomorrow if I remember
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Soooooooo cuteeee


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Love. It.   

baby cow dance ----> :happydance::happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Oh my god. So. Cute. I just want to squeeze them. ;-; That last pic is my favorite. xD


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Oh they are cute!

where are you located that there is no snow?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha I'm in NE Texas right now. And we may not have snow this year but we have this lovely freezing fog lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Cute cute cute! I'm not a fan of adult Charolais (we raised a few. Meeeean mamas) but those babies? OH MY GOODNESS.


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

Haha yeah some of our mama cows are flat loco but a lot, like booger, are awesome super sweet cows. Heck she's still letting her yearling AND the two bottle calves nurse. There's just a loco gene in some hahahahaha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

There's nothing cuter than a Char-leeer (how they say in OK) baby! I think God knew what he was doing when he made them too cute to kill, kinda like Jack Russells. You fall in love and then if they turn into grumpy crazy adults, you're so in love ya just deal.


----------



## Ninamebo (May 25, 2013)

So adorable! Baby calf ears are my favorite


----------

